# Alternativen zur jetzigen Lösung ( Rollosteuerung )



## _db_ (1 September 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

bin Hobbyprogrammierer und erstelle z.Zt. ein kleines Programm, um gewisse Dinge in dem Haus meiner Schwester zu automatisieren.
In dem Fall ansteuern eines Rolloantriebs.
Ich habe einen Taster für "auf" und einen Taster für "ab". Keinen "Stop" Taster.
Habe mir es jetzt so gedacht, das beim drücken des Tasters "auf" der Ausgang *gesetzt* wird und entweder nach 30 Sekunden wieder stoppt ( dürfte dann in Endlage sein).
Oder, ich drücke den Taster, während er fährt ein zweites Mal ( für in dem Fall eine Sekunde ) um ihn in einer beliebigen Position zu stoppen.
Gibt es andere Lösungen ohne dieses zweite Zeitglied ?? ( siehe Grafik )

Vielen Dank vorab...

Mfg David


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2016)

Naja ... Möglichkeiten gäbe es ja genug.
Du könntest es z.B. so machen, dass du auf dem Schalter die Tastendruck-Länge auswertest. Ist die Taste nur kurz betätigt (< 0,3 s) dann fährst du die Jalousien in die Endlage. Ist die Taste lange betätigt (also > 0.3 s) dann fährst du die Jalousie so lange, wie der Taster gedrückt ist.
Dann könntest du natürlich auch noch eine 1-Tasten-Bedienung machen (also nur 1 Taster für eine Jalousie und alle Richtungen). 1.Druck = Jalousie fährt hoch, 2.Druck = Jalousie stoppt , 3.Druck = Jalousie fährt runter , 4.Druck = Jalousie stoppt , 5.Druck ff. = wie 1.Druck ff. . Diese Tastendrücke muss sich das System natürlich merken - du drückst also nicht x-Mal schnell die Taste um eine Aktion zu bekommen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lord_Anubis (1 September 2016)

Hallo _db_,

das zweite Zeitglied lässt sich relativ einfach mit einem XOR einsparen. Schau dir dazu mal folgenden Beitrag an: http://www.sps-forum.de/faq/34398-stromstossschalter.html 

Wenn du diese Logik mit einer Zeit koppelst, kannst du dir eine Zeit sparen. 




Das wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Gruß Anubis


----------



## _db_ (1 September 2016)

Danke euch beiden...schaue mir das später zu Hause mal an
Mfg David


----------

